# Santa Fe type stuff...



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So, you hand texture guys might find this useful:

Today, after applying a Tuscan/Santa Fe/Imperfect Smooth, I went over it with the pool trowel after it started to set, as usual. Then, after the room was done, I went over it with a plaster burnishing trowel (from this thread: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-trowel-2415/)

Duuuuuuude! It was like GLASS. I then took a plaster "pie"knife and hit the angles. There will be NO sanding on this job tomorrow, just a quick clean up. This is leading me to have thoughts on dustless smooth-wall, without the need for plaster. Seriously, it looked amazing and I'm sold on this technique now. I think the burnishing trowel is key, with its beveled edges and highly polished surface. So Chris and Checkers, I know you guys do these, and I hope you're paying attention....the time spent is probably equal to sanding, without the dust and physical labor:thumbsup: (plus, it's uber-smooth)


----------

